# Jasmin Wagner auf Mallorca am 05.10.2012 1X



## DER SCHWERE (11 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## Punisher (11 Okt. 2012)

nettes Foto


----------



## Marcel34 (11 Okt. 2012)

seid wann ist jasmin Wagner International soweit ich weiß ist sie deutsche!!


----------



## teufel 60 (12 Okt. 2012)

Marcel34 schrieb:


> seid wann ist jasmin Wagner International soweit ich weiß ist sie deutsche!!



vielleicht ist sie auf der flucht:devil:


----------



## NeoDevil666 (12 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## medi70 (13 Okt. 2012)

danke :thx:


----------



## jehuty24 (13 Okt. 2012)

Danke für Blümchen


----------



## emilneuer (14 Okt. 2012)

möchte ich auch hin


----------



## Haohmaru (20 Okt. 2012)

Tolle Frau.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## texassummer (20 Okt. 2012)

Nettes Foto. Tolle Sängern. Danke.


----------



## Ste66fan (20 Okt. 2012)

Klasse Bild. Danke


----------



## dörty (21 Okt. 2012)

Danke, aber bei der Überschrift hatte ich irgendwie Bikini im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Rambo (21 Okt. 2012)

Danke für das schöne Bild!
:thx:


----------



## kirgiz (22 Okt. 2012)

Danke für Blümchen


----------



## Boucheron (22 Okt. 2012)

Thanks for posting the images of her


----------



## looser80 (22 Okt. 2012)

Nett :thumbup:

Danke fürs Posten


----------



## marcel79 (23 Okt. 2012)

Nette das Blümchen


----------



## postman1004 (24 Okt. 2012)

Meine Jugendliebe


----------



## PatS3l (25 Okt. 2012)

danke!! sehr nice!!


----------



## mfg05 (28 Okt. 2012)

Tolles Bild!


----------

